# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  درخواست مشاوره جهت کاهش اشتباهات سر آزمون

## mamadsoag

سلام برهمه استادان گرامی کنکور
راستش خیلی وقته این مشکلو دارم و میدونم ک همه دارن(گفتم ک نگید طبیعیه :-) ) هرکاری هم میکنم نمیتونم درستش کنم!!
ولی سوزش اصلی ماجرا اینجاس ک *ی سری اشتباهات چرت ( مثل محاسبات و چیزای پیش پا افتاده ک همه بلدن)* باعث شده اونجوری ک میخام نتیجه نگیرم!تقریبا نصف اشتباهام سر همیناس ( اینش خیلی بده :Yahoo (17):  ) 
میخام بدونم کسی راهکاری پیشنهادی چیزی برای بهبود این وضعیت داره؟ممنون میشم
خاهشا هم نگید طبیعیه و جزئی از فرایند یادگیریه و این چیزا ... راهکار بدید :Yahoo (112):

----------


## mamadsoag

مرسی از تمام صاحب نظران ک با پیشنهاد های ارزشمند خودشون مارو بهره مند کردند :Yahoo (21):

----------


## arnika

سلام... 
منم مثل شمابودم..
اما خب چنتا ازمونه بيست دقه قبل اتمام برگمو ميدم ب پشتيبانم و دوباره تموم سوالاي حل كردني رو چك ميكنم ..
گاهي ادم فقط با چشم سوال حل ميكنه.... اما خب توي اون بيست دقه با عقلم حل ميكنم...
نمونش امروز  4تا از سوالاي رياضيم غلط محاسباتي بود.. اگ چك نميكردم واااااااااويلا بود... دوتا فيزيكمم همينطور...

----------


## atena.kh

خب اگه راهکارمیدونیدبگیددددد :Yahoo (114): 
منم غلط زیادمیزنم 30...40تاکه عادیه واسم...حتی یه با60تا غ داشتم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## last shot

فکر نکنم راهکار عمومی باشه.مثلا من اگر شب قبلش خوب نخوابم غلطهام کولاک میکنه  در واقع اگه خوب خونده باشید(یعنی در حد قابل قبول) باید آرامش داشته باشید و از روی بی حوصلگی و عجله جواب ندید.

----------


## The.Best.Name

تنها راه غلط نزدن اینه که با برنامه ریزی بری سر جلسه

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بنده با داشتن مقالات بین المملی در چمپیونز لیگ بارسلنا.اینتر2009 والنسیا.پرورش دهنده رتبه های 1.2.3.54.65.85.96. و ... به شما توصیه میکنم تو خونه تا میتونی ازمون از خودت بگیر

----------


## Unknown Soldier

مشکل اکثر بچه ها اینه که 13 روز میخونن و میخان 1 ازمون جامع از همه مطالب بدن.در حالیکه تو این 13 روز 1 ازمون شبیه سازم نمیزنن

----------


## sinae2011

> بنده با داشتن مقالات بین المملی در چمپیونز لیگ بارسلنا.اینتر2009 والنسیا.پرورش دهنده رتبه های 1.2.3.54.65.85.96. و ... به شما توصیه میکنم تو خونه تا میتونی ازمون از خودت بگیر


مثلا حسین احمدی هستی خخخخخ چطوری استاد؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## afshar

کارهایی پیشنهادی اگر قبل از هر ازمون ازمایشی و کنکوری انجام بدی مشکل حل میشه 

modiriyar va tahlil azmoon (Ostad Afshar 09358960503)

----------


## Nikolai

> بنده با داشتن مقالات بین المملی در چمپیونز لیگ بارسلنا.اینتر2009 والنسیا.پرورش دهنده رتبه های 1.2.3.54.65.85.96. و ... به شما توصیه میکنم تو خونه تا میتونی ازمون از خودت بگیر


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23): راستی شما چن بار عربی و دینی و ادبیات و 100 زدین نگین زیر دوبار که باورم نمی شه  :Yahoo (20): چن ماه پیش رفتم تو آپارات اتفاقی دیدم نوشته تدریس آرایه های ادبی توسط استاد حسین احمدی روش کلیک کردم می گفت تناقض یعنی این می شه اون اون می شه این :Yahoo (4): درآخر تصمیم گرفتم برای رفع کسالت روزی یک بار کلیپای ایشون و ببینیم

----------


## mamadsoag

> سلام... 
> منم مثل شمابودم..
> اما خب چنتا ازمونه بيست دقه قبل اتمام برگمو ميدم ب پشتيبانم و دوباره تموم سوالاي حل كردني رو چك ميكنم ..
> گاهي ادم فقط با چشم سوال حل ميكنه.... اما خب توي اون بيست دقه با عقلم حل ميكنم...
> نمونش امروز  4تا از سوالاي رياضيم غلط محاسباتي بود.. اگ چك نميكردم واااااااااويلا بود... دوتا فيزيكمم همينطور...


خب راهکار خوبیه ولی آیا سر کنکور وقت همچین کاری رو داریم؟؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟

----------


## mamadsoag

> فکر نکنم راهکار عمومی باشه.مثلا من اگر شب قبلش خوب نخوابم غلطهام کولاک میکنه  در واقع اگه خوب خونده باشید(یعنی در حد قابل قبول) باید آرامش داشته باشید و از روی بی حوصلگی و عجله جواب ندید.


باور کنید هم آرامش دارم هم خوب خوندم هم خوب خابیدم ولی بخاطر سرعتی ک باید سر آزمون داشته باشیم یکم دقت میاد پایین!!!

----------


## mamadsoag

> بنده با داشتن مقالات بین المملی در چمپیونز لیگ بارسلنا.اینتر2009 والنسیا.پرورش دهنده رتبه های 1.2.3.54.65.85.96. و ... به شما توصیه میکنم تو خونه تا میتونی ازمون از خودت بگیر


اینم خوبه روش کار میکنم مرسی

----------


## arnika

> خب راهکار خوبیه ولی آیا سر کنکور وقت همچین کاری رو داریم؟؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟


بستگي ب سرعت تست زنيت داره....
من معمولن وقت اضافي ميارم.... 
درضمن توي خونه تست زياد بزنيد... و خب همونطور ك گفتم جوابارو عقلي ب دست بياريد... ن ذهني....
و تا انتهاي راه حل هم بنويسيد ....چون من خودم معمولن تاوسطاش مينوشتم بعد ديگ بقيرو ذهني ميرفتم...
چون خستگي ذهني وجودداره ،ب نتيجه نميرسيم..
اما خب الان خودم همممه ي اينكاارو ميكنم و اوكي شدم...

----------


## mamadsoag

> بستگي ب سرعت تست زنيت داره....
> من معمولن وقت اضافي ميارم.... 
> درضمن توي خونه تست زياد بزنيد... و خب همونطور ك گفتم جوابارو عقلي ب دست بياريد... ن ذهني....
> و تا انتهاي راه حل هم بنويسيد ....چون من خودم معمولن تاوسطاش مينوشتم بعد ديگ بقيرو ذهني ميرفتم...
> چون خستگي ذهني وجودداره ،ب نتيجه نميرسيم..
> اما خب الان خودم همممه ي اينكاارو ميكنم و اوكي شدم...


اوکی حتما امتحان میکنم مرسی  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## arnika

> اوکی حتما امتحان میکنم مرسی


 خاهش ميكنم... اميدوارم موفق باشيد و اشتباهاتون برسه زير 15 تا توي ازمونا...

----------


## mamadsoag

> خاهش ميكنم... اميدوارم موفق باشيد و اشتباهاتون برسه زير 15 تا توي ازمونا...


مرسی شماهم همینطور

----------


## Mr_ES

دوست عزیز من دقیقا همین اشتباه شما رو داشتم تو ازمونا مثلا تو درس ریاضی حل میکردم ولی جوابم تو گزینه ها نبود بعد دوباره حل میکردم میدیدم با یه جمع کچیک یا یه ضرب اسون کل جوابم غلط در اومده در مدرسه هم باعث میشد نمره ریاضیم فقط به خاطر این اشتباها خیلی بیاد پایین ولی یه راهکار پیدا کردم هم برای ازمون و هم برای امتحانات مدرسه الان دیگه خیلی کم اشتباه میکنم بجز در ماتریس ها :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

برای ازمون های ازمایشی و کنکور 

سعی کن تمام درس های نسبتا مفهومی و بدون محاسبات رو اول بزنی مثل بخشی از فیزیک و شیمی و زیست و سعی کنی وقت جمع کنی برای حلیات در اخر هم هر سوال حلی رو دوبار حل کن  مطمعن باش موفق میشی 

برای ازمون مدرسه هم اول سوال رو روی چرک نویس بنویس و بزار اونطرف بعد برو رو ورقه دوباره سوال رو حل کن اگه جواب هردوتاشون یکی شد بدون که درست حل کردی 

در پناه حق

----------


## mamadsoag

> دوست عزیز من دقیقا همین اشتباه شما رو داشتم تو ازمونا مثلا تو درس ریاضی حل میکردم ولی جوابم تو گزینه ها نبود بعد دوباره حل میکردم میدیدم با یه جمع کچیک یا یه ضرب اسون کل جوابم غلط در اومده در مدرسه هم باعث میشد نمره ریاضیم فقط به خاطر این اشتباها خیلی بیاد پایین ولی یه راهکار پیدا کردم هم برای ازمون و هم برای امتحانات مدرسه الان دیگه خیلی کم اشتباه میکنم بجز در ماتریس ها
> 
> برای ازمون های ازمایشی و کنکور 
> 
> سعی کن تمام درس های نسبتا مفهومی و بدون محاسبات رو اول بزنی مثل بخشی از فیزیک و شیمی و زیست و سعی کنی وقت جمع کنی برای حلیات در اخر هم هر سوال حلی رو دوبار حل کن  مطمعن باش موفق میشی 
> 
> برای ازمون مدرسه هم اول سوال رو روی چرک نویس بنویس و بزار اونطرف بعد برو رو ورقه دوباره سوال رو حل کن اگه جواب هردوتاشون یکی شد بدون که درست حل کردی 
> 
> در پناه حق


برای اطمینان از جواب ٬ راهکار خوبیه با اینکه وقت گیره میشه روش کار کرد (ی چیزی شبیه نظر دوست خوبمون arnika ) 
ولی اگ راهی باشه ک نیاز ب دوبار حل نباشه و بایک بار حل کردن بشه بااطمینان به جواب درست رسید و وقتمون کمتر گرفته شه خیلی عالیه

----------

